# Sharkfin Soup



## west Galv. (Apr 28, 2005)

Can some one tell how to cure the Fins. And wich Shark is the best ?



SOUP ON!!!!!


----------



## Neverenough (May 24, 2004)

boil in salt water, chill, boil again, chill, boil again. too much work for soup that does not even taste that great


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

best bet, leave the fins on the shark, release the shark, crack open a can of Campbel's Chicken Noodle Soup.  It will taste better and less effort.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

BeachBumCSF said:


> best bet, leave the fins on the shark, release the shark, crack open a can of Campbel's Chicken Noodle Soup.  It will taste better and less effort.


 Yeah, but those campbell's soup labels look funny strung up on the rack of the boats coming in.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Amen to BeachBum


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Troutboy 05 said:


> Can some one tell how to cure the Fins. And wich Shark is the best ?
> 
> SOUP ON!!!!!


posts such as yours either need to be accompanied by an appropriate smilely, letting us know it's in jest, or posted on someone else's site.


----------



## Lou (May 22, 2004)

*Hey*

I am with Bum,,,


----------



## west Galv. (Apr 28, 2005)

Tell me, you don't eat Shark! Big Lou


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

dude, it's been a long day. Don't bring a rock to a gunfight. You are one click away from ever putting a post on this site again.


----------



## west Galv. (Apr 28, 2005)

I guess we should though everything back. GO Shrimpers


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

This is a shark board with conservation in mind...meaning we catch and release when at all possible.

Harvesting a shark for the fin (soup) is not why we fish. If that's your objective, you are on the wrong board.

A shark that won't survive kept for the meat happens seldom, as we try to learn and practice the most successful release methods.

So, what's your objective for being on this board?


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bay Gal said:


> So, what's your objective for being on this board?


Looks like he can no longer reply to your query.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Yeah, but those campbell's soup labels look funny strung up on the rack of the boats coming in.


Yep, I see he got banned.

Your post without a j/k (just kidding) or smiley wink probably have you on the watch list as well.

Not that we don't like to kid around, but we do take our conservation seriously.

If you're interested in preserving the species and want to learn from the wealth of knowledge here (not me) then we invite you to stick around.

ps. Maybe I'm just cranky tonight. But encouraging shark fin soup kinda got my goat.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I canned him. Mont can let him back in he wants.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Ah comeon, you have to admit the mental picture of a boat flying 50 campbell's soup labels is just plain hilarious. 

Anyhow, since I'm already replying here I'll just state that I fall into the "Follow the law and you'll be OK" crowd. That's mostly due to the fact that I probably fish salt less than 10 days a year though, and further because I wouldn't have a clue what to do with a shark anyway.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the un-PC side of me likes to eat fried shark nuggets.

but, I don't fish for sharks too much. maybe throw out the surf rods a few days in the summer for bull reds. If I catch a shark now, I let them go. I don't feel like cleaning them anyway.


----------



## Texasreelaffair (Jul 1, 2005)

Gulf Coast Shark Fishing Message Board

shark fishing with conservation in mind

Catch And Release To Catch Again


----------



## Dolphin Girl (May 21, 2004)

Did anyone happen to notice that those are two different handles? The first guy had 160+ posts and had a space between troutboy and 05. The second guy has 3 posts and no space.


----------



## Bay Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> Did anyone happen to notice that those are two different handles? The first guy had 160+ posts and had a space between troutboy and 05. The second guy has 3 posts and no space.


Yea, I saw that, and apparently the Mods did also. Both names have 'banned' under the name.


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I hate to see anybody get banned,and if they do it's usually their own fault.
The original post was just in bad taste in my opinion.Commercial "shark-finning" is responsible for most of the depletion of sharks all over the world.They catch the sharks,remove the fins and throw the rest back in the water to suffer.I read story a while back where someone caught large shark with all of it's fins removed.It has somehow survived.That just seems horrible to me.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Dolphin Girl said:


> Did anyone happen to notice that those are two different handles? The first guy had 160+ posts and had a space between troutboy and 05. The second guy has 3 posts and no space.


both were the same person, but thanks for noticing


----------



## BeachBumCSF (Nov 22, 2005)

Now I am not sure if this person was just trying to start something or not, but what if?...

A friend of mine made a point to me that what if this person was truly wanting to know to use the shark to the fullest. Meaning, keeping the shark to eat...not just the fillets, but the fin as well.

Most countires use almost every part of an animal. In the US, we tend to be wasteful by taking the good part and trashing the rest.

Just thoughts. My first view of this person was that he was trying to start something. Perhaps he was. What if there were others out there that wanted to know just so they didn't waste the fins when they kept the shark.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

To be honest Bum, i thought the same thing. from the first post, i thought he might want to use the fins. Every once in a while, if i catch a good black tip i like to keep it and grill the steaks. Myabe one a year, but prob not that much. I know i didnt kill a shark last year. I have never had the soup, but i hear so much about it i have wondered how to make it so i could try it and see what all the fuss is about. Apperantly though from reading this, the taste and time isnt worth it. 

BTW, you guys do a great job on the conservation front. Keep it up.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

I dunno - the first post, maybe looking for information

but then that post after Mont told him to back off - enough's enough I thought


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

good point S-C.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

i go shark fishing 1 or 2 times a year and i love shark steaks and skeweres but the texas parks and wildlife dept. has done a great thing by limiting the catch to 1. i am sure i have wasted a few pieces of a shark. but as long as i follow the rules i dont feel bad. the worst thing that happend to sharks is peter benchly. i trust the wildlife biologist research and it is starting to show up after the last 8 to 10 years look at the amount of shark bites this year i hate to say attacks that is what got them in trouble to begin with just fishing and grinning


----------



## RodBreaker (May 21, 2004)

I think he was trolling. You did right speckle-catcher.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Personally I think the guy was just curious. I know I am. People pay boo coo dollars for that stuff in other places of the world and sharkfin soup is considered one of the finest foods available. I'd rather this guy get creative and use what otherwise would be a by product of his harvest to satisfy his curiosity rather than go buy the stuff that was not harvested with any conservation in mind.
Sometimes curiosity kills the cat, or the shark, or the tuna, or the chicken. But to some this type of exploration is anincredibly satisfying aspect of being an outdoorsman. I know I've experimented with tuna jerky and have eaten stingray once along with deer heart and liver. Guess what; I probably wont do it again because I know what it tastes like. but know I know.


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

If I remember correctly, shark fin soup is used as an afrodisiac/virility concoction in other parts of the world, and not really eaten for the taste.



jbs192 said:


> Personally I think the guy was just curious. I know I am. People pay boo coo dollars for that stuff in other places of the world and sharkfin soup is considered one of the finest foods available. I'd rather this guy get creative and use what otherwise would be a by product of his harvest to satisfy his curiosity rather than go buy the stuff that was not harvested with any conservation in mind.
> Sometimes curiosity kills the cat, or the shark, or the tuna, or the chicken. But to some this type of exploration is anincredibly satisfying aspect of being an outdoorsman. I know I've experimented with tuna jerky and have eaten stingray once along with deer heart and liver. Guess what; I probably wont do it again because I know what it tastes like. but know I know.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

yakfisher said:


> If I remember correctly, shark fin soup is used as an afrodisiac/virility concoction in other parts of the world, and not really eaten for the taste.


served at weedings & banquets as a symbol of wealth & prestige:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shark_fin_soup


----------

